# Chunky Love needs a Bubble Watcher Again for Sat



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Goin Divin Saturday, seas less than 1 foot!!!!! and all of our waters are open!

We're goin spearfishin, and need someone to come along and stay on the boat while were under. It's me, Renee', Paul Pierce, and Scott Bartell, better known as FireFish on here with his insane videos. We are going to be combining his footage with my helmet cam footage for one insane spearfishing video, and hopefully some shark footage too.

YOU get: Free boat trip in ther beautiful Gulf of Mexico. Free fresh grilled fish lunch on the boat. 

Every day out is an epic adventure!

Must have a fishing license, or get one, and if your a guy...you get anchor duty.

If you have been thinking of getting into diving, and would like to see what it's like on a dive trip, great oppurtunity.


Did I mention fresh grilled fish and beer on the boat???


PM me. Would prefer someone I know or have chatted with on threads on here instead of a complete stranger.

Boat has a head and running water and full cabin..because it's gonna be sunny!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Let me check with the boss Clay. I may can do it. What time will you beheading that morning.

Ryan


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bout 7:00 meet at the boat.

PM me yer # Ryan, don't have it in my phone since I lost my old one.

Fishin allowed, but can't keep an AJ.... come on man...it's a free trip!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Will send my number. Cilla has the phone with her cause I am at work right now. I will call her when I go on break and see what is up for Sat.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not gonna be able to Clay. Cilla already got plans for us Sat morning. Hit me up next time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well have fun with that pretty woman of yours then Ryan.

Anybody??? Free? Did I mention the fresh grilled fish on the boat? Just ask Aqua Huntress, she went last wednesday, and we all stuffed ourselves and made the grill work overtime.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Spot filled!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What did you do scare off your last bubble watcher!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

She's oughtta town. We brought her back in one piece...and she said that's all she was really hopin for!

She was great on the boat, very helpful.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The whole condition is a good thing. Wish I was closer I would ride.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Well have fun with that pretty woman of yours then Ryan.
> 
> Anybody??? Free? Did I mention the fresh grilled fish on the boat? Just ask Aqua Huntress, she went last wednesday, and we all stuffed ourselves and made the grill work overtime.


Wish I could say I will be having fun Clay. I was informed this morning that those plans include the dreaded honey-do list. She has a few things she wants finished before I disappear for hunting season.
Hey, you up to helping me take out another pine tree like the last one we did?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!! I'm all for it. In fact, I got a new tool that would take a tree down very well.

Let's make it happen


----------

